# Comparing 1 + 7 Archetypes (127, 137 and 147)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 127, 137 and 147 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having ONE and SEVEN fixes (127, 137 and 147) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Anger and gluttony merge into a internally conflicted, unpredictable and frustrated personality. People who have this combination have often opposing tendencies ingrained to them : one energy pulls toward structure and standards, the other one tend toward fun and excitement;

• Double frustration stance ; the need to feel that life isn't going to fulfill and satisfy its own wishes and wants is enhanced;

• Conflicted, idealistic and irritated energy;

• A very fluctuating neutral energy that swings between order and chaos;

• The structure-building, conscience-driven ONE is very at odds with the experience-driven, insatiable SEVEN;

• The is a very great conflict between the ONE's need to be compliant to its inner critic and the SEVEN's need to be freed from any constraint;

• Most likely combination to be seen as having dramatic ups and downs, and being in contradiction with itself;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Emotional Rapports*

• 127s want to create harmony at all time and love to be part of a social grouping because they feel needed and appreciated;

• 137s care more about the overall impression that they can give to others instead of actually creating emotional bonds and showing their vulnerabilities;

• 147s often want special and unique relationship in which they can share their inner thougths and emotions;


*Productivity Levels*

• 127s can be very productive but only if they are in a positive and supportive environment, otherwise they can quickly be demoralized and depressed;

• 137s is the most productive out of the three archetypes. Once they focus on teir goals and adapt to their environment, only boredom can deter them from working;

• 147s are often erratic in their productivity levels since they are prone to mood swings and bouts of melancholy because they are sometimes overfocusing on their internal needs;


*Creativity*

• 127s can be quite creative in order to solve social and relationship issues. They love to come up with interesting methods to get people to get along;

• 137s are ingenious people in the sense that they put their creativy in service to their need for recognition and hard work. They can come up with great ideas when dealing with an opportunity to be productive;

• 147s are very creative in the most classic sense of the word, meaning that they often have artistic flair to their senses and know how to transform an ordinary work to an unusual piece;


*Potential Problems*

• 127s can oscillate too frequently between the need to keep things positive and fun and a more rigid and controlling attitude. This dichotomy can be hard to balance and may account for considerable internal tension that needs to be addressed. Additionally, they can make light of a situation when it could have been better taking it more seriously and vice versa. This very positive tritype may hide its pain and negativity in order to avoid rejection and disconnect from their environment;

• 137s are very perfectionnistic and with that comes very high ideals that are often hard to keep up with. This can make this person very difficult to work with because of their tendency to swing between their need for structure and innovation, giving them a somethat unpredictable nature. Like their fellow ONE + THREE tritypes, they can be overly focused on their work, but become more quickly irritated if the tasks are too repetitive and boring. Their constant need for change and variety can make them frustrated and tense if nothing goes according to their vision;

• 147s' ideas and goals can be so out there and original that can be considered farfetched and unrealistic to an outsider's eye. While this archetype can see what's missing and know how to implement structure and set out goals to reach what they envision, they often skip important details and stay engrossed into their own imagination without considering the actual facts that they might see as boring and/or obstructing. Also, this tritype is know known to be easy to work with because of their very high standards and moody or unpredictable attitude, which can be problematic when they work on an extended project or in teams;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 127s are triple other-oriented and teaching. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to be in contact with people and provide helpful information in a fun way regardless of the subtype their lead with. They are definitively people persons that like to connect with people and almost always want to help people look at things in a new, better angle, making them energetic and optimistic. Self-preservation with this subtype are excellent at providing concrete support and enjoying life at its simplest form. They aren't as demanding and spiritual as the other two subtypes and thus respect their limits more. Sexual dominants with this tritype are idealists who often want to reform and mold the world to their liking. They are less in touch with reality but often have tremendous charisma and energy to accomplish what they want. They tend to become very frustrated with outside limitations and can become moody more easily. Social 127s are quite sunny in character but can view their sin of gluttony as a hindrance to their ideals and consequently try to avoid showing it in public. They are usually very active and involved in numerous group activities and like to add their optimisitic viewpoint to the table;

• 137s are triple perfectionnistic and improving. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that prefer to ask itself ''what can be done better'' and outperform others by pure ingenuity. They like to seek opportunities to promote themselves and present their work in a fun and creative way. They always have the eye to see that something might be better and/or more effective than what it is at its current state. Self-preservation subtypes are very industrious and practical in their work. They are also known to be opportunistic and clever in getting the right contacts to give out the best outcome. Overall a very outgoing variant. The Sexual dominant is very idealistic and bizarrely dreamy too! They are the least practical and savvy of all three subtypes and care more about pleasing and seducing others while also having a controlling stance in private. They can be enigmatic and a bit eccentric since the subtype don't mix well with the archetype. Finally, the social variant is more concerned with keeping an innovative and sustaining image while keeping their enthousiasm in check. Social recognition is often very important to this tritype and they need to maintain a pure, incorruptible persona to the world;

• 147s are triple idealistic and vision. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to look past the initial expectation of a product or a concept and develop it further, pushing its boundaries to create something unique, novel and exceptional. They whatever the subtype, they are passionate in what they do and don't want to be put any limit to their creativity besides their own. Self-preservation variant are mellower than the other two subtypes and can be a bit more down-to-earth. They like to entertain and are creative hard workers who can still be quite perfectionistic because of the ONE fix. Sexual subtype with this archetype is truly an intense combination that is extremely passionate and imaginative. They dream big and want to do big too. The ONE/FOUR combination here is quite amplified with the firery touch of the one-to-one variant. They can be very controlling and finicky when they get a picture of what they want to produce. Finally, the social subtype is more socially aware and often has a political or societal message behind their work. The ONE side is often stronger here because of the counter-gluttony SEVEN with this instinct. This can make them more willing to follow rules and teach people about how to use their vision and creative talents;


*Potential Mistypes*

• Sexual THREES with a 137 tritype can look like a 147 because of the countertype's access to their emotional life;

• Self-preservation FOURS with a 147 tritype can be mistaken as a 137 again because of the countertype's tendency to go against their core sin (in this case, showing envy);

• Self-preservation TWOS with a 127 tritype can look like a 147 because they are more in touch with their needs than the other two subtypes;

• Social SEVENS with a ONE fix can look like a SIX at times since they are counter-gluttony and are more socially aware than the other two subtypes;


*MBTI*

• 127s' most common MBTI types are : ESFJ (217), ENFJ (271), ENFP (721) and sometimes ESFP (721). There aren't a lot of introverted or thinking Myers Briggs types with this tritype. The only introverted type that could fit the bill is INFJ (217); 

• 137s' most common tritypes are ENTP (731), ESTP (731), ENTJ (713) and sometimes ENFP (731) or ESTJ (137). This is a very extroverted tritype so introverted Myers Briggs types aren't very common. Both perceiving and judging types can be found here but most of them are either NT or SP. Very few feeling types too;

• 147s' most common MBTI types are : ENFP (741), ENTP (714), ENFJ (174), INFP (471), INFJ (417) and sometimes INTP (471). They aren't much sensing types with this tritype and this archetype is very represented with NP types. SJ types are rare with this tritype;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 127s are very upbeat and can gloss over more dull or sad situations which isn't much the case with 147s;

• 137s are very good at looking at the small details and the big picture, while 127s and especially 147s aren't that good at it naturally;

• 147s is the most tense and inner conflicted tritype. They have frequents ups and down and must shift their perspective fairly often in order to keep their vision fresh. This is less the case for 127s and 137s;

• 127s are the most patient with people (out of the three archetypes) while 137s and 147s can often see others as being obstructive and dull;

• 137s' main goal is to impress in one way or another by making something unique and worth promoting; 127s don't like to be too much goal-oriented and want connections with people first;

• 147s are very good at seeing what's missing in an area and can muster all their creative juices in order to make their vision a reality, while 127s focus more on creating relationships and learning through entertainment;

• 127s are the best archetype in relation to teaching something to people. While 137s and 147s can teach too, they don't have the same breath and scope of the 127s and like to specialize more;

• 127s are the archetypal primary school teacher, while 137s are the archetypal engineer and 147s are the quintessential designer;

• 147s can be great at forecasting and predicting the new trends and habits of tomorrow, a quality is not shared by 127s;

• 137s make excellent sellers and promoters since they are opportunistic and daring; this is less the case for 127s.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi, can you share more about 714 vs 713 please? How do they operate under stress? Would 713 become confused and sad when they are criticised in public?


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

HeeShen said:


> Hi, can you share more about 714 vs 713 please? How do they operate under stress? Would 713 become confused and sad when they are criticised in public?


I'm not sure if I'm 713 and it's the disintegration of 1 to 4 and 7 during stress, or I'm 714.
I would love to hear your input!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi, can you share more about 714 vs 713 please? How do they operate under stress? Would 713 become confused and sad when they are criticised in public?
> I'm not sure if I'm 713 and it's the disintegration of 1 to 4 and 7 during stress, or I'm 714.
> I would love to hear your input!


Hey there!

I would say that, as a core SEVEN, criticism is one of its main negative triggers, so all SEVEN could potentially be hurt by external disapproval since being uplifting and positive is what keep them from experiencing pain. That being said, SEVEN under stress take on both negative traits of FIVE and ONE. They become critical themselves, impatient, nitpicky and disapproving (ONE), but also secretive, distant and obsessed about certain topics to the point of being mesmerized (FIVE).

As for your section question, do you mean you're not sure about being a core SEVEN or ONE? SEVEN goes to stress by taking on negative ONE and FIVE traits as mentioned above, and ONE disintegrates by borrowing negative FOUR and SEVEN traits.

As for distinguishing 713 or 714, look for what is more important to express in your life : success and recognition (THREE) or personal vision and self-expression (FOUR)? Do you tend to be more technical and precise when working with data (713) or would you rather be emotionally expressive through your work (714)? Are people you know complain that you may be too idealistic and impractial (714), or that you`re like the energizer bunny and know how to push yourself to higher standards, making you kind of an overachiver?
Those examples are quite a bit stereotypical but they can pop up especially when in stress.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for your reply!
Thank you for describing the comparison between 713 and 714. I am more of a 714, and I know this thanks to your post on the enneagram pairings, which I really love! I am more 4+7 the Whimsical than 3+7 the Persuader. I know I am a core 7. 

However, I still don't know if I should pursue engineering in university. Leonardo Da Vinci was a 714 so/sp too, and even though he studied engineering plus many other things, his well-known works are more towards the arts as art allows more freedom of expression compared to engineering which is confined by the laws of physics. But I have chosen pursued arts in philosophy. I am interested in so many things.

I am kinda technical and precise with data (is studying the tritype counted as technical and precise with data or SOCIAL FOUR?) but also love expressing myself in arts and craft, and magic tricks.
My past projects have definitely been more towards being too idealistic and impractical.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

For a visual example, here is what I believe to be a 714 tritype : Jean-Yves Bordier (Butter Artisan)
Here is a 371 tritype : Jimmy Donaldson (MrBeast)
And a 271 tritype : Kelsey Kreppel


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks! 
Maybe you should do a list for every tritype for your next post xd.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino.
Does Sexual SEVENs with a 712 Tritype gets confused with a 714 Tritype? Because both are in tune with their emotions and Sexual 2s can be mistyped as Sexual 4s and vice versa.

How would you differentiate both?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Karkino.
> Does Sexual SEVENs with a 712 Tritype gets confused with a 714 Tritype? Because both are in tune with their emotions and Sexual 2s can be mistyped as Sexual 4s and vice versa.
> 
> How would you differentiate both?


Hi HeeShen,

Sexual subtypes in general often get confused with FOUR characteristics since they can share intensity and emotional temperament. Sexual subtypes need to feel close to a few people and desirable in order to feel safe and accepted. Sexual TWOs want exclusivity in relationships and need to feel desired. They can be very jealous if they feel that they aren't the center of attention in their relationship, especially with a 3 wing. Sexual FOURs also want exclusivity and be the center of attention, but what they want most is the relation to be unique and exceptional, and to be acknowledged by the significant other to be exceptional. Sexual FOURs, depending on tritype, can be very vindictive and choleric when they don't get what they want. 

Sorry for the short distinction, but I don't have much time to go into details atm.
Maybe another time?


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Karkino said:


> Hi HeeShen,
> 
> Sexual subtypes in general often get confused with FOUR characteristics since they can share intensity and emotional temperament. Sexual subtypes need to feel close to a few people and desirable in order to feel safe and accepted. Sexual TWOs want exclusivity in relationships and need to feel desired. They can be very jealous if they feel that they aren't the center of attention in their relationship, especially with a 3 wing. Sexual FOURs also want exclusivity and be the center of attention, but what they want most is the relation to be unique and exceptional, and to be acknowledged by the significant other to be exceptional. Sexual FOURs, depending on tritype, can be very vindictive and choleric when they don't get what they want.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your explanation. I now understand why I take so long to identify my heart type, because I'm Sexual dominant and have "intensity and emotional temperament". 

But now I resonate with Sexual 3s much better. I am not choleric when I don't get what I want, especially in public, even though I will get emotional. I fantasize many times about being the "perfect husband" with a perfect wife, and shy about me being more successful than the people around me, as I bring the focus back on them.

Right now I'm contemplating between Sexual 731 or 739. I think it's a tough one because of the 7-1 line since I'm a core SEVEN. I never express my anger in public as I focus more on my own plans and projects, and I try to always remain positive. However I do get really angry with my close friend and family when they're doing things not helpful for them.
I do fantasize, and I am dutiful...

Karkino, do you believe that the tritype is fixed from a young age? Meaning who I am when I'm 8 years old is the same as when I'm 21? Of course there are changes like learning to be more assertive, think more critically, but is it almost the same?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Thanks for your explanation. I now understand why I take so long to identify my heart type, because I'm Sexual dominant and have "intensity and emotional temperament".
> 
> But now I resonate with Sexual 3s much better. I am not choleric when I don't get what I want, especially in public, even though I will get emotional. I fantasize many times about being the "perfect husband" with a perfect wife, and shy about me being more successful than the people around me, as I bring the focus back on them.
> 
> ...


I believe so, I do think that tritype is determined from both our genetics and our upbringing. I don't know at what point one should cut off the 'nurture' aspect (4, 5, 10 years old?) but I'm pretty sure it's both nature and nuture, just like our instinctual stacking.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Do you think Sexual 713/731s are still archetypal engineers?


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino.
I think Sexual 713s are still archetypal engineers since they're system builders. 
As you've said they're interested in spirituality as well due to the Sx7's fascination with what's possible. 
Combined with Sx3 and Sx1 I think they could bring this intensity to charm of Sx3 and perfect people of Sx1 towards being a teacher of a leading edge research.
So the Sexual subtype is more suitable to promote cool novel engineering or technological ideas.
Do you think this is accurate, Karkino? Or are there some parts that are off or built upon?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Karkino.
> I think Sexual 713s are still archetypal engineers since they're system builders.
> As you've said they're interested in spirituality as well due to the Sx7's fascination with what's possible.
> Combined with Sx3 and Sx1 I think they could bring this intensity to charm of Sx3 and perfect people of Sx1 towards being a teacher of a leading edge research.
> ...


What's important to remember about the Systems Builder is on which concept all types within the tritype agree on: the ONE, the THREE and the SEVEN are all the most perfectionistic type within their center of intelligence, so you can immediately conclude that this is what the core motivation of this archetype will centers on. Systems Builders want to appear impressive because of the THREE and SEVEN influence, appear competent and rational (ONE and THREE) and have a natural idealistic trait (ONE and SEVEN). They never want to settle for the bare minimum and will try to outdo themselves, especially in their public life.
Thanks to the SEVEN element (and to a lesser extent, ONE) they have a visionary eye for imagining what could be better and more ambitous in their everyday life.
So, whatever instinctual subtype you get, this tritype will produce very hardworking and perfectionistic people that have an eye for 'wowing' the crowd.

If you throw in the sexual instinct, you will get someone that is very idealistic and often more aware of their inner workings than the usual Systems Builders. Since the usual 137 is so externally motivated, they often fail to see why they are doing all this and overexert themselves in the long run. The Sexual instinct coming first is usually more aware of their inner needs and want to share it with a special someone. So, with the two coming together, you get someone that is less about being successful for the sake of having a high status (social) or finding security in being productive (self-preservation), but someone that wants to be impressive for their significant other (could be a friend, their spouse, etc.).


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Oops I think I'm Social/Sp. I questioned whether I'm Sexual when I read "someone that wants to be impressive for their significant other". I'm more of impressing the crowd.

No wonder the 731 Tritype in PDB only have so/Sp and sp/so.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi, can you share more about 271 vs 371 please? Particularly, Social subtype, 2w3.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi, can you share more about 271 vs 371 please? Particularly, Social subtype, 2w3.


271 and 371 can be similar in the way they manage problems and overall behavior. They a both trying to appear positive and appropriate by finding creative solutions and can have a hard time dealing with more negative emotions and ther inner lives.

However, 271s are more relational and more interested in appearing engaging and amicable to others, while 371 are more focused on producing something that is either ambitious or enviable by others. TWO vs THREE is all about how you want to be perceive, especially with a social subtype. A social 2w3 271 will want to achieve greatness and be noticed by their peers, but those prowess will ultimately be for luring people into believing that they are pleasant and important in their lives. A social 3w2 371 will want to be an example of success and hard-work for others while still having a strong creative stride to everything they do.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you for your explanation. It's the archetypes that concerns me. Because one is the archetypal elementary teacher, while the other is the archetypal engineer. What if the wings are strong? These two archetypes' differences seems huge. 
Would you know if there are archetypes that would depict more of 2w3 271 social, and maybe 3w2 371 social?


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino

I think I've found my tritype, and your articles have been really helpful. It has been a meaningful, bewildering and rewarding journey.

As a 147 with a social/sexual stacking, I'm really curious how a 147 would differ from a 417 and 714. 

Would you mind clarifying whether these different core types are the quintessential designer archetype as you've stated? How did you come up with this tritype as this archetype?


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino
would you mind clarifying what do you mean that for 147, 
"137s are very good at looking at the small details and the big picture, while 127s and especially 147s aren't that good at it naturally"
but
"147s want their ideas and projects to match their ideals perfectly, and thus can be overly focused on details and consequently stuck on the developing part for too long" (small details)
&
"147s can be great at forecasting and predicting the new trends and habits of tomorrow" (big picture)

Would you mind clarifying what is it that 147s aren't especially good at naturally please?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Karkino
> would you mind clarifying what do you mean that for 147,
> "137s are very good at looking at the small details and the big picture, while 127s and especially 147s aren't that good at it naturally"
> but
> ...


I shouldn't have phrased it that way. I meant to say that 137s can skilfullly be observant of both details and the big picture altogether, while 127s and 147s tend to be good at one of them. 147s are typically great at seeing universal trends and undestanding what needs to be done to manifest their individual heart and soul. 127s are typically more detail-oriented but can also see the big picture with the 7.


----------



## Balerion (10 mo ago)

If I'm stuck between 146 and 147, what should I do?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Balerion said:


> If I'm stuck between 146 and 147, what should I do?


Are you more of a people person (6) or more of an experience person (7)? 6s and 7s can seem very similar but the core motivations are different. 6s enjoy good company, 7s enjoy memorable experiences.


----------

